# OUCH - coccyx injuries



## moneypit1 (17 November 2008)

I fell off over a week ago now and I think my lower back is getting worse.  I landed with a leg either side of some planks (and I didn't knock them down)!   I suspect I have bashed my coccyx and wondered if anyone else has done this?  Surely I should be feeling better now?  I feel like ****.  I have resorted to taking ibuprofen which does help but the pain is getting stronger by the day.  I jumped P yesterday and boy that hurt a bit.  A definate no no.   Might have to see the doc me thinks.  What a bore. x


----------



## samstar (17 November 2008)

If its getting worse, are you getting muscle spasm?


----------



## moneypit1 (17 November 2008)

samstar, I don't think  I am getting muscle spasms?  It just feels like it is black with bruising yet there is nothing to see.  It feels red hot and is really getting me down.  At least if there was bruising to see I could feel really sorry for myself and get heaps of sympathy but as it is there is nothing to look at!  Once I sit down its murder getting up again!


----------



## ajn1610 (17 November 2008)

I've cracked mine and it is really sore - mine took a couple of weeks to feel better. I went to the doctors and she said as long as you can poo OK (apparently you can chip the end off and interfere with nerves and your bowel!) it should just heal with time, they can't really do anything for you except prescribe stronger pain killers and anti inflammatories. She also said that sometimes there is a bone chip which needs to be removed so if it isn't better soon it is probably worth a visit. Invest in a nice cushy seat saver and be careful of yourself!


----------



## cluedo (17 November 2008)

I broke my coccyx and it is as painful as childbirth!  When you sit it hurts and it can take your breath away when you get up while the pain subsides.

Bad news is it took almost a year for the pain to subside immediately.  I could ride (with a seatsaver) but sitting on a chair was pure agony.

Hospital said nothing that they could do, they prescibed anti-inflammatory and said use arnica etc.

Sorry :-(


----------



## jrp204 (17 November 2008)

Hate to say this, i damaged mine having my daughter, 20 yrs ago, and it still gives me trouble. Osteopath  said he may be able to sort it..........internally!! haven't rushed to have it done, i just can't sit for long in certain positions and it gives me grief when i first stand, but could be worse.........


----------



## nicelittle (17 November 2008)

I have badly bruised my coxyx during childbirth. 

I then returned to riding too soon, and was consequently sitting tipped forward onto my fork. (This was not good as I was riding mainly an ex-racehorse and eventers, who of course took this as a signal to go!)

I have to say that the pain took 6 months to a year to subside, but it was greatly helped by seeing an oesteopath. I then have had to have corrective lessons to regain a deeper seat, and convince my brain that it no longer hurts! 

Good luck!


----------



## twinkle (17 November 2008)

i fell of a friends horse when i was younger and bashed mine!

sorry to say but i ended up with an abcess on mine the most pain i have ever been in in my life first week and half i was ok just very sore but by 2 weeks i couldnt hardly walk or lay or sit i had to lay on my front and not move a single muscle! i went to docters and he said i just had bad brusing and gave me painkiller by the end of three weeks i had emergency doctor out at 3 in morning and i was taken straight to hospital for an op to drain in! was very very very very painful and after op i had to have it stuffed foe two weeks to make it heal inside out! i couldnt ride for about 2 months after even thought i tryed which was a VERY bad idea!

mine was a slight bump with lots of heat it got bigger two days before i went to hospital i was in a lot of pain!
hope for your sake its not!


----------



## marinitagsd (17 November 2008)

Here, here, runabout! Broken mine THREE times and YES its like childbirth....... Mine now sticks out slighty.
You would defo know about it if you had broken or cracked it.
Hope yours gets better soon.
Anita
x


----------



## Echo24 (17 November 2008)

Agree with the above posts: it hurts like HELL! And you would think there would be loads of bruising and swelling but there's nothing to see! I would recommend taking it easy, especially the sitting down and getting up. It's one of those annoying things which heal by themselves and there is little the doctors can do about it. Something to keep an eye on is if you have problems walking or shooting pains down your leg as this could mean some nerve damage. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jericho (17 November 2008)

charcoal feathers has written exactly what I would have done. After 2 months of pain my coccyx is finally feeling normal. Doctor couldnt confirm whether it has been bruised, fractured or broken without xrays but said either way only time would heal aided by anti inflammatory drugs. It took about 4 weeks until I could ride again but thankfully no long term damage. I would suggest that if it doesnt feel like it is getting better after 6 weeks you would need to see a doc for an xray to check for chipped bone etc. Unfortunately its just one of those injuries that cant be healed quickly!


----------



## Laura6544 (17 November 2008)

I had a bad fall and landed on the floor in a sitting position. Went to A&amp;E and they said I had bruised my coccyx. I also found out a week later that I had fractured my spine in the middle of my back. I couldn't get up when I had my fall and had to have an ambulance so don't think you've done that but the bruised coccyx was awful, I only really noticed the pain in the middle of by back where the fracture was a few days after the accident and I think this was because the pain in my backside was so bad, I really sympathise with you. Get it checked out if it it persists, better safe than sorry!


----------



## guisbrogal (17 November 2008)

I broke mine ten years ago in a boating accident and it took about fifteen weeks to feel any better.

The the beginning of last year I fell again and landed on one cheek  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Apparently upset it again and in May of this year ended up having a steroid injection in it which helped for a very short period. It is currently back to giving me huge amounts of pain again  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry for the gloomy outlook but it was the wrong day to ask as mine is excrusiating today!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Hopefully yours is just bashed and will settle down soon. The Ibuprofen should help.


----------



## Murphy88 (17 November 2008)

I hurt mine the day before my 1st GCSE exam. Fell off at a competition, Mum wasn't there to stop me so decided to get back on and do next class, despite the pain - of course, Murph took the fact that I couldn't actually sit in the saddle/ride at all as a sign to be a s***, and ran out at last minute, leaving me on floor again, with an extremely sore coccyx! Spent the evening in A &amp; E, x-rayed not broken so they said there was nothing they could do. Was in a fair bit of pain for a few weeks, and had horrendous muscle spasms for a short period afterward! I couldn't ride for about a month, probably should have been longer but I was a bit impatient not to miss too many competitions. Unfortunately, that was 5 years ago, and it is still a bit sensitive - I can't do sit-ups on hard floors, and it hurts more than it should when I bang it, but 99% of the time I'm fine, and it doesn't affect me riding at all.


----------



## Bella3puff (17 November 2008)

Sorry but yes to all above......  I broken mine and OMG and it still hurts now at times but it took months/year before it was not painfull.

Sending big get better hug ((((((())))))))


----------



## moneypit1 (18 November 2008)

Thankies everyone.  I guess I will have to grin and bare it then!  I could hardly drive this morning and when I get up from sitting it is sooo painful!  I HAVE to ride everyday as I have two horses that are in and they need to get out.  I'm ok as long as I just plod along. I cannot sit up properly and am tilted forwards! xx


----------

